
Analytics driven content marketing startup (feedback please) - Casey_Milone
http://www.forthwrite.io
======
Nextgrid
As a user, I don't want "content marketing" to be a thing, whether it's done
in-house or outsourced to a third-party like your company. Just because you've
invented a different name for spam doesn't magically make it stop being spam.

It's quite annoying when search results for any major tech keyword are
polluted by dozens of "content marketing" pieces which are just thinly veiled
advertisements for an overpriced (and often mediocre) SaaS.

~~~
XCSme
Content marketing doesn't have to be spam. You can create a genuinely good
article/source of information without trying to sell anything. Having good
content on your site boosts SEO, or you could publish it somewhere else and
just have a link to your site at the bottom.

------
Casey_Milone
Hey there, we're just about to launch a tech/services content marketing
startup and would love to hear your thoughts on our messaging, pricing, and
service offering. All feedback welcome. Thanks in advance.

~~~
XCSme
Interesting website, definitely unique.

I had a look over the blog post sample [https://www.forthwrite.io/blog-
sample](https://www.forthwrite.io/blog-sample), as this is what you do,
content, but I find the article very confusing and I have no idea what it's
about. For me the article just feels spammy, like it was written by bots. I
wouldn't publish something like this on my site.

~~~
XCSme
The main issue for me with the article is that it seems to say in 500 words
what it could be said in one sentence, feels like it was written only with SEO
in mind, not caring about the reader's time or trying to be genuinely useful.

